#       1  7.7

## irina_lip

1  -   7.7
       (  ).
   ,    - .          ,   ,   .          .      ,   .  .     ?   ? 
, .

----------

,     ?

----------


## irina_lip

> ,     ?


1.   (     ).
2.   (     ).
      .
3. ,   .
4.    (      ).
5.      .
       .       .

----------

..    1

----------


## 2007

7.7      .     



> ,    - .


  .

----------

" "      ?    ...

----------

